# How do my plants look?



## UDdom274 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well I setup a new 75G tank about 2 weeks ago and now I'm wondering what I can do to help improve my plant growth. My plants look O.K. and I have new growth, but I feel that they could look better and that I am missing some sort of nutrient for them. My substrate is 1/2 black Tahitian moon sand and 1/2 Flourite black sand. I have 2 65watt 6700k bulbs in my light hood set on a 12on/12off timer. I stuck under gravel nutrient tabs under the amazon swords and in the general area of the micro swords. I am also currently dosing a cap full of flourish excel, comprehensive and iron about every other day.

Here are some pictures, let me know what you think.

Whole tank, no flash.








Whole tank, flash.








Side angle, no flash.








Amazon sword close-up, flash.








Microsword close-up, flash.








-The amazon swords highlight my problems the most. They are slightly yellow in spots and some of the leaves have thin, transparent spots on them. Also, some of the leaves are curling. The microswords seem to have very little growth (compared to the amazon swords at least) and some of the tips look brown. I bought them in hopes that they would carpet the right side of the tank somewhat, but I'm not sure if that is gonna work out anymore.

-The Piranhas like to "taste test" the amazon swords sometimes... Not sure what to think about that.

-Can I get away with running the lights for only 11 hours a day? Looking to save a little on the electricity bill...

-What are your thoughts on java moss on the fake tree stump? At first I kinda thought it would look good. After using java moss in a 30 gallon for about a week, I am thinking it is more of a mess than it is worth. There seemed to always be pieces of it stuck to the filter no matter how much I cleaned it. it just seems too fragile of a plant for a piranha tank even though I have seen several people with it.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I would say good....did you just put them im


----------



## UDdom274 (Nov 21, 2007)

ryanimpreza said:


> I would say good....did you just put them im


About 2.5 weeks ago.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Are the outside leaves or the insides leaves (or both) showing the most problems on the swords? Outside leaves can be easily removed (and probably should...they are the most vulnerable to shock from transplanting). Also make sure the base of the rosette is uncovered. The swords could just be adjusting to your water conditions. I've never had much luck with microswords taking off.

You may also need to dose some macronutrients once a week (N, K, and P) to help them get going. Every other day for Comprehensive is a bit much...I do once or twice a week on my CO2 tanks and once a week on my Excel tanks. I usually only dose iron with Comprehensive or when there is a problem. With fert tabs, you shouldn't be having iron problems. I do try to dose Excel every day to keep algae at bay (on a 75g I dose either two of the small cap bottle = 100g or one of the 2l caps = 100g).

I like how the raised side of the tank turned out. The cryptocoryne doesn't appear to be melting away (don't worry if it does, it will send up new leaves). That may turn out to be your favorite plant. Java moss gets kind of messy and breaks off easy, but it is easily pulled of of filter intakes...I would probably tie some to your slate ledge, but your fake driftwood is a little to twisty.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Eventually those swords will out grow the tank, but until then it rocks.


----------



## UDdom274 (Nov 21, 2007)

maknwar said:


> Eventually those swords will out grow the tank, but until then it rocks.


What if I keep trimming them back? I have been cutting old leaves off about ever week or two. I feel that begin to take up too much room for the P's. I figured if I kept cutting them back that they would stay in line somewhat.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

UDdom274 said:


> Eventually those swords will out grow the tank, but until then it rocks.


What if I keep trimming them back? I have been cutting old leaves off about ever week or two. I feel that begin to take up too much room for the P's. I figured if I kept cutting them back that they would stay in line somewhat.
[/quote]

You can keep trimming the older outside leaves to keep the plant from getting too bushy...I've done major pruning back on my swords down to just a few leaves at times and they always bounce back. You may even decide to get rid of the mother plants when you get some runners and grow out a few plantlets until they in turn start sending out runners.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

UDdom274 said:


> Well I setup a new 75G tank about 2 weeks ago and now I'm wondering what I can do to help improve my plant growth. My plants look O.K. and I have new growth, but I feel that they could look better and that I am missing some sort of nutrient for them. My substrate is 1/2 black Tahitian moon sand and 1/2 Flourite black sand. I have 2 65watt 6700k bulbs in my light hood set on a 12on/12off timer. I stuck under gravel nutrient tabs under the amazon swords and in the general area of the micro swords. I am also currently dosing a cap full of flourish excel, comprehensive and iron about every other day.
> 
> Here are some pictures, let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------

